# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Πρωτοχρονιά  με τον φακό του n@utilia.gr στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

## giorgos....

Πρωτοχρονιά και ο φακός του n@utilia.gr βρέθηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για την αλλαγή του χρόνου και την υποδοχή του πρώτου πλοίου για το 2013.
Ένα τέτοιο γεγονός σε ένα μέρος όπως το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δίνει σε όποιον βρεθεί εκεί, τη δυνατότητα να ζήσει μοναδικές στιγμές ακούγοντας όλα τα πλοία να σφυρίζουν δημιουργώντας με τις μπουρούδες τους μια συμφωνία μοναδική.
Με τα πυροτεχνήματα να ίπτανται και να απλώνονται στον ουρανό..


Αυτές τις στιγμές λοιπόν σίγουρα αξίζει, και πρέπει να τις μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζί.
Ελπίζουμε να καταφέρουμε να σας μεταδώσουμε τη μαγεία της στιγμής αυτής μέσα απο αυτό το βίντεο.


Καλή χρονιά σε όλους....


Capture.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπράβο Γιώργο, πολύ όμορφο. Να σε καλά !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Καλή χρονιά Roci.. να είσαι καλά..

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικό Γιώργο!!!!Πολλά μπράβο!!!!  :Eagerness:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα πανεμορφο βιντεο, ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, σε όσους απο εμάς δεν μας δόθηκε η ευκαιρεία να είμαστε εκεί, μας την έδωσες εσύ.

----------


## cataman

Πάρα πολλή καλή δουλειά φίλε Γιώργο. Σε ευχαριστούμε.
Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους τους Ναυτικούς και ασφαλή ταξίδια να έχουν.

----------


## giorgos....

Καλή χρόνια να έχουμε όλοι μας....

----------


## PLEFSIS

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ. ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΕΛΛΗΝΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΔΕΣ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι μία στιγμή που οποιοσδήποτε καραβολάτρης πρέπει να τη ζήσει έστω και μία φορά στη ζωή του! Είχα την τύχη να είμαι παρών στο περσινό ποδαρικό του Blue Star Delos, το οποίο ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από μαγικό! Δύσκολα οι λέξεις μπορούν να το περιγράψουν! Πυροτεχνήματα, κόρνες, καπνογόνα συνθέτουν μία μυσταγωγία που σε κυριεύει! Κι όταν τα πρώτα λεπτά περάσουν και αρχίζουν να σε καλούν στο κινητό οι φίλοι να σου πουν τα Χρόνια Πολλά και τα σχετικά και ακούνε να γίνεται ένας πανζουρλισμός από μπουρούδες, σε ρωτάνε που είσαι;;; Πάλι κάποια τρέλα κάνεις;; Κι όταν με το καλό συναντάς τους υπόλοιπους φίλους λέγοντας που έκανες αλλαγή έτους, σε κοιτάνε λες και βλέπουν εξωγήινο! Τι να κάνουμε, αυτά έχει η πετριά που κυριεύει τον ψυχικό μας κόσμο!
Δυστυχώς οι πρωτιές των τελευταίων ετών δεν έχουν το σασπένς και την προσμονή των παλιών καλών καιρών με τις κόντρες μέχρι τα φανάρια της μπούκας! Ας έχουμε μία Καλή Χρονιά γεμάτη υγεία κι ό,τι καλυτερο για τον καθένα!
Γιώργο, σ΄ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τον όμορφο τρόπο που παρουσίασες την όμορφη αυτή βραδιά! 
Σε φαντάζομαι αν θα έμπαινε πρώτο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος τι θα γινόταν.....!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πολύ ωραίο! Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε Karavofanatike είναι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις.. Όσο για το αν ήταν στη θέση του Blue Star, το ¶γιος Γεώργιος τί να σου πώ? Μπορεί να έκανα πρωτοχρονιά πάνω στο πλοίο..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το n@utilia.gr βρέθηκε για άλλη μια χρονιά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να υποδεχθεί το νέο έτος αλλά και το πρώτο πλοίο της νέας χρονιάς. 
Στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον, στη θάλασσα και στο λιμάνι, ο φακός του n@utilia.gr κατέγραψε την αλλαγή του χρόνου και όλη την γιορτινή ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατούσε στο λιμάνι με τον κόσμο που βρέθηκε εκεί να το ευχαριστιέται και να γίνεται και ο ίδιος δημιουργός αυτής της ατμόσφαιρας. Καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Καλοτάξιδο το 2014.
*
Δείτε το βίντεο με ένα κλίκ στην εικόνα.*

----------

